# Toradora Portable (PSP) translated



## martin88 (Feb 20, 2010)

The game is now translated into Chinese, by team CG.

Just tried it out on my PSP, works great.







I wonder which character I'll go with on my first play through.

I really liked the anime. This should keep my busy for a while.


----------



## Hop2089 (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm thoroughly disappointed, I thought this was an English, Spanish, German, or French translation.


----------



## War (Feb 20, 2010)

God fucking dammit, needs to say (CHINESE) in title.


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Feb 20, 2010)

Cant you add CHINESE on the title? You're mislkeading people


----------



## Joe88 (Feb 20, 2010)

+1 to the last 3 posts

misleading topic names ftl


----------



## BeatriceTheGolde (Feb 20, 2010)

Technically, he never implied that it was translated into English.

Besides, no one who understands English exclusively plays Visual Novels.


----------



## Hop2089 (Feb 20, 2010)

BeatriceTheGolden said:
			
		

> Technically, he never implied that it was translated into English.
> 
> Besides, no one who understands English exclusively plays Visual Novels.



True, if westerners play VNs and Dating Sims they are most likely bilingual and speak Japanese and maybe other languages as well as the language of the country they reside.


----------



## da_head (Feb 20, 2010)

BeatriceTheGolden said:
			
		

> Technically, he never implied that it was translated into English.
> 
> Besides, no one who understands English exclusively plays Visual Novels.


last time i checked, this was an english speaking site smartass. so when someone posts TRANSLATED, it usually implies ENGLISH.


----------



## BeatriceTheGolde (Feb 20, 2010)

da_head said:
			
		

> last time i checked, this was an english speaking site smartass. so when someone posts TRANSLATED, it usually implies ENGLISH.


Most people posting English translations are also looking for exposure, and wouldn't post in the blog section.


----------



## OhRicey (Apr 14, 2010)

say does anyone know where to get it? or the suzumiya haruhi no yakusoku chinese translation?


----------

